# Halloween Wars 2017



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what ch. ?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Food Network airs it.


----------



## mommiemae (Jun 10, 2015)

yaaassss! I love Halloween Wars!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I can't wait! Halloween Wars is one of my favorites!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually Halloween Baking Championship is Monday the 25th. Halloween Wars is the following Sunday, October 1st.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know - love this show!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I posted a separate thread about Halloween Baking Championships but it disappeared. Thanks for the update. Glad they are both returning.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Sweet, can't wait for it to aire!!!!!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh dang I'm going have to record these...I love watching them. I hope they're new though...last year I caught the re-runs...not the new ones...


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh great!!! love this show!! thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Cant wait to watch it this year. Last year OtherLevelJ (a member of this forum) was on it. Although he didnt have the most favorable team mates, he did a great job and was so cool that a member from here was on the show.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

harboe69 said:


> Cant wait to watch it this year. Last year OtherLevelJ (a member of this forum) was on it. Although he didnt have the most favorable team mates, he did a great job and was so cool that a member from here was on the show.


I had no idea, that's awesome! Did he share any of the details of what it was like being on the show? I'm always curious what it's like behind the scenes.


----------



## Etain (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice - I love that show! I've never watched Halloween Baking Championship (that several people referenced in the thread). I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Jezebel82 said:


> I had no idea, that's awesome! Did he share any of the details of what it was like being on the show? I'm always curious what it's like behind the scenes.


I believe it is all here. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/150506-food-network-halloween-wars-returns.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

harboe69 said:


> I believe it is all here.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/150506-food-network-halloween-wars-returns.html


that was VERY interesting and will get me to watch the inevitable re-runs of last season later this month.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I look forward to this every year! So excited


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

It's tradition now to watch this show every year, so much fun to watch the teams work together to create such amazing displays! Really cool that a forum member was on the show, I'll have to give that thread a read about their experience.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVE Halloween Wars! I have my DVR set to record so I never know when it's on til it records, so thanks for the reminder. Looking forward to a new season!

And agree with others, Halloween Baking Championship is also good


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

love this show.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I just saw a commercial that said Halloween Wars premires October 1st on food network channel?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

You can find season one of Halloween Baking Championship on daily motion. I can't find a good copy of season two though.

I haven't tried looking for Halloween Wars as I really dislike the drama that they make in the series so once is enough honestly. But I am looking forward to the new season...maybe the drama will be cut down.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Zombie4* said:


> I just saw a commercial that said Halloween Wars premires October 1st on food network channel?


that would be right..it's always on Sundays.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

In case anyone missed last season, the one that starts on 9/25 is from last year. Sounds about right that they’d air the previous season leading up to the 2017 premiere.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello Everyone!! I'm actually allowed to say this but I'm one of the competitors on the Halloween baking championship. Hope you enjoy it! And yes its on Sep 25th 9pm Est / 8 C. See you all there! 
-Jon


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s awesome Jon! I’m sure you’ll have a crowd of Halloween Forumers watching. Good luck!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Dang, I'll be out of town for both shows so I might miss them... I'll have my parents record it since they like watching too, haha. Can't wait though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jon said:


> Hello Everyone!! I'm actually allowed to say this but I'm one of the competitors on the Halloween baking championship. Hope you enjoy it! And yes its on Sep 25th 9pm Est / 8 C. See you all there!
> -Jon


Just watched last nights episode.....glad to see you at least made it through the first night. Those balloons almost had you!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!! I'm actually allowed to say this but I'm one of the competitors on the Halloween baking championship. Hope you enjoy it! And yes its on Sep 25th 9pm Est / 8 C. See you all there!
> ...


Thanks!!! I'm glad I survived another round as well! Those balloons were not in my favor that day! Hahaha Hope you enjoy Monday's new episode!!


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

So awesome! Now I know who I'll root for


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm thrilled with this 'road to Halloween wars' they're showing right now! I love any and all of this!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

what is this 'Haunted Hayride' competition show thing???? YAY!!! More Halloweeen Wars!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

There's going to be a Halloween Hayride show?? Yay! Will it be on Food Network too?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

dbruner said:


> There's going to be a Halloween Hayride show?? Yay! Will it be on Food Network too?


Yes. The Hayride of Horror is on at 10, rite after Halloween wars. I just watched the first episide and I loved it!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I missed it  Hopefully it’ll be on demand or they’ll repeat the first few episodes....


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I missed it too, will have to look for it. Finally, Halloween programming on tv.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually I discovered my DVR recorded it. I thought it was called Haunted Hay Rides but it’s actually Halloween Wars: Haunted Hay Rides....so I was looking in the wrong spot! Watched it last night....it was pretty good!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I do a daily search for HALLOWEEN and everything related comes up. We're approaching peak season with shows and specials, then by around the 3rd week of the month it reverses. With Direct TV and DVR I don't miss anything on cable.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jon said:


> Thanks!!! I'm glad I survived another round as well! Those balloons were not in my favor that day! Hahaha Hope you enjoy Monday's new episode!!


Your witches fingers totally should have won that first round. They looked awesome!! Your face was priceless when you found out the advantage you missed out on but honestly I think you did a better job with your cauldron. I love that you didn't just plop a witch on something. I watch Halloween shows like most people watch football. I was yelling at the guy with the chocolate chip witches fingers. I mean cmon we all knew those were gonna spread like crazy lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Jezebel82 said:


> Your witches fingers totally should have won that first round. They looked awesome!! Your face was priceless when you found out the advantage you missed out on but honestly I think you did a better job with your cauldron. I love that you didn't just plop a witch on something. I watch Halloween shows like most people watch football. I was yelling at the guy with the chocolate chip witches fingers. I mean cmon we all knew those were gonna spread like crazy lol.


oh, i always think they throw an older person in just to be 'cannon fodder' coz they always seem to be 'out of touch'.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, those witch’s fingers were awesome and should’ve won Jon the first round! Maybe the other woman’s cookies tasted really really good, but visually they just didn’t even compare.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Jezebel82 said:


> Your witches fingers totally should have won that first round. They looked awesome!! Your face was priceless when you found out the advantage you missed out on but honestly I think you did a better job with your cauldron. I love that you didn't just plop a witch on something. I watch Halloween shows like most people watch football. I was yelling at the guy with the chocolate chip witches fingers. I mean cmon we all knew those were gonna spread like crazy lol.


Thank you!!!! I loved how my witch fingers and toes turned out! I was honestly shocked with what beat me! Honestly it worked out better because if I had that basket I wouldn't have made what I did. hahaha yea apparently I give facial expressions a lot! hahahaha Hope you are enjoying laughing at me haha ;-)


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I agree, those witch’s fingers were awesome and should’ve won Jon the first round! Maybe the other woman’s cookies tasted really really good, but visually they just didn’t even compare.


Thank you!!! Honestly they did love her dipping sauce a lot! Ill give her that much but what makes me confused is part of the challenge was making them look like fingers and toes. In the end I was still happy to be top 2 both rounds especially after being in the bottom 2. Hope you enjoy the rest of the show!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i always think they throw an older person in just to be 'cannon fodder' coz they always seem to be 'out of touch'.


lol honestly Cliff was such an awesome guy! He is super talented but just had a rough day.... I give him credit for keeping up with all the young people. Its not an easy thing lol.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow Jon, I hadnt checked this thread since the show started and now i will have to keep an eye out for you. That way i can critique each week lol.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jon said:


> Thank you!!! Honestly they did love her dipping sauce a lot! Ill give her that much but what makes me confused is part of the challenge was making them look like fingers and toes. In the end I was still happy to be top 2 both rounds especially after being in the bottom 2. Hope you enjoy the rest of the show!


Yes but the dipping sauce is not the “star of the dish” as they say 

Any tips you can share as to what the best cookie type would be best for making witch fingers? I actually have this on my list to make for an upcoming Halloween party and I was debating whether or not to make them out of cookie dough or soft pretzel dough (I have a recipe for the latter). I do make a good shortbread, so was thinking maybe that. Pretzels are a little more complicated and I need something simple and easy. I’m not making toes, though! LOL


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jon said:


> Thank you!!!! I loved how my witch fingers and toes turned out! I was honestly shocked with what beat me! Honestly it worked out better because if I had that basket I wouldn't have made what I did. hahaha yea apparently I give facial expressions a lot! hahahaha Hope you are enjoying laughing at me haha ;-)


It all worked out for the best then. And yes, you are very entertaining to watch. You don't really hide your emotions haha. I hope you made it to the end! Maybe when it's over you can give us the inside scoop on what it was like to be on the show. I love hearing about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Jezebel82 said:


> It all worked out for the best then. And yes, you are very entertaining to watch. You don't really hide your emotions haha. I hope you made it to the end! Maybe when it's over you can give us the inside scoop on what it was like to be on the show. I love hearing about that kind of stuff.


Haha thank you! And I can't really give details on what goes on behind the scenes sadly. I sold my soul to foodnetwork lmao


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes but the dipping sauce is not the “star of the dish” as they say
> 
> Any tips you can share as to what the best cookie type would be best for making witch fingers? I actually have this on my list to make for an upcoming Halloween party and I was debating whether or not to make them out of cookie dough or soft pretzel dough (I have a recipe for the latter). I do make a good shortbread, so was thinking maybe that. Pretzels are a little more complicated and I need something simple and easy. I’m not making toes, though! LOL


Of course I can!! So make sure to use a good rolled sugar cookie recipe. Those type of cookies are meant to hold their shape when it bakes and doesn't spread much. You can easily alter and add to it whatever flavors you would like. Another huge tip is when you have your fingers formed... Refrigerate the fingers before they are baked. This helps keep that shape as well. Any other pointers you need?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

harboe69 said:


> Wow Jon, I hadnt checked this thread since the show started and now i will have to keep an eye out for you. That way i can critique each week lol.


Hahah I'm ready for the critique! We are already two episodes in so you need get caught up, lol they have episode 1 on YouTube full episode for free to watch. The episode 3 airs Monday at 9pm/8c and episode 2 right before the new one starts. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, i think you are just adorable! I cannot imagine how hard it is to rise to each challenge...it's pretty easy for me here at home with Pinterest but i can't imagine having just a few minutes to make a plan and execute it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Loved your witch fingers Jon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jon said:


> Of course I can!! So make sure to use a good rolled sugar cookie recipe. Those type of cookies are meant to hold their shape when it bakes and doesn't spread much. You can easily alter and add to it whatever flavors you would like. Another huge tip is when you have your fingers formed... Refrigerate the fingers before they are baked. This helps keep that shape as well. Any other pointers you need?


Thanks! I will definitely try the refrigeration part....I generally don’t do that, but it makes sense. I’ll probably do a test run before the actual party, so I’ll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, i think you are just adorable! I cannot imagine how hard it is to rise to each challenge...it's pretty easy for me here at home with Pinterest but i can't imagine having just a few minutes to make a plan and execute it.


Thank you!!!!! It really is very difficult especially with cameras in your face lol


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

halloween71 said:


> Loved your witch fingers Jon.


Thank you!!! I was very happy with them as well and still shocked that they didn't win that challenege.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I felt so bad for Tyler this week. He really has had some great stuff but it was just not his day. So happy you made it through another week though! Rooting for you all the way!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I am rooting for you too Jon! I gotta ask.......when that one judge, Loraine(I think) taste the food does she scrape the fork on those big teeth of hers? I cringe when I see her eat and have to turn the sound down....it's like nails on a chalkboard to me when someone does that...LOL!


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I ADORE Halloween Wars! Such a unique show. Never bored watching this one.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Every time we watch my son reminds me Jon is the guy from the Forum so we're cheering for him.


----------



## Smoke Trails (Oct 25, 2017)

Will check it out for sure!


----------

